# Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2



## Beckler (Jun 15, 2009)

How come no one seems to talk about this flashlight much:

http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/links/pro/rrt2.aspx

I don't really see any reviews about it or hardly anyone selling it. I guess maybe because it's new, but still... Isn't it approaching the 'ultimate' flashlight for most, including all the pretend-tactical users here? Focusable, multilevel, 18650 compatible, etc. It's like the Optimus (or whatever that Surefire one that will never come out is called) except without the unreasonable price. It's only really missing more light levels (only has 3).


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



Beckler said:


> How come no one seems to talk about this flashlight much:
> 
> http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/links/pro/rrt2.aspx
> 
> I don't really see any reviews about it or hardly anyone selling it. I guess maybe because it's new, but still... Isn't it approaching the 'ultimate' flashlight for most, including all the pretend-tactical users here? Focusable, multilevel, 18650 compatible, etc. It's like the Optimus (or whatever that Surefire one that will never come out is called) except without the unreasonable price. It's only really missing more light levels (only has 3).



I think it has to ship before we can review it.


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

You can find out more at marketplace.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195864

CPF is fast delivering info about new flashlights but these doesn't travel at light speed. The raptor 2 was release few days ago, wait about 2 weeks for a decent review to come out.


----------



## litetube (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

We are a wierd bunch on CPF arent we?

Certain lights take this place by storm yet others barely make a splash. I really think the market is just over saturated with choices and new designs to the point poeple cant keep up or have just burned out. I know I cant afford to keep up anymore, it is getting worse than computers!!!

There doesnt seem to be anyway to predict what will be a hit anymore. You are right though this light should be the talk of the town. We are now seeing a flood of dial lights which is pretty amazing. One or two will rise to the top for sure. 

Eeven though there hasnt been a review of this light yet by one of the trusted reviewers here, there should have been more babble about this light regardless. :thinking:


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Wow!!

She´s beautiful!


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I *NEED* the JetBeam Raptor RRT-2!!!! :twothumbs



This is one *BEAUTIFUL* flashlight IMO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

A couple more pics


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*


----------



## davidt (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I'd pick one up in a heartbeat. The only thing stopping me is the lack of a good low mode. 30 lumens is still too high to be considered a low mode.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



Beckler said:


> How come no one seems to talk about this flashlight much:
> 
> http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/links/pro/rrt2.aspx
> 
> I don't really see any reviews about it or hardly anyone selling it. I guess maybe because it's new, but still... Isn't it approaching the 'ultimate' flashlight for most, including all the pretend-tactical users here? Focusable, multilevel, 18650 compatible, etc. It's like the Optimus (or whatever that Surefire one that will never come out is called) except without the unreasonable price. It's only really missing more light levels (only has 3).



The light was just released and is not in customers hands yet. We just received our shipment today so stay tuned for reviews in a week or two...and we're not only pretend tactical users, but pretend tactical dealers as well! lol 

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## lightmyway (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I,m still waiting for a review of the Raptor RRT1.


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

It's an amazing looking light isn't it? 

JetBeam comes out with a new light pretty often (it seems), and this one looks like the first one in a long time worthy of some Mass attention. I hope JB maintains this design as new emitters come out like Cree's new amazing supposedly 30% brighter, 50% more efficient (do I have that backwards?) led.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I have to get the RRT-1 first :sigh:


----------



## HKJ (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



lightmyway said:


> I,m still waiting for a review of the Raptor RRT1.



I have not posted a review, but at least some beamshoots together with other lights: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233035


----------



## Beckler (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I agree--it's one of the most amazing looking lights I've seen. Also agree that 30 lm is a bit high...


----------



## strinq (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Lookswise this is superb but the 30 lumen low...

Love the design of the ring selector.


----------



## brett174 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I'll be interested to see how it compares to something like the Eagletac T10LC2. it does seem a little pricey though, considering the Eagletac is both brighter and a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## importculture (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Seriously! I had no idea that this light was even being released anytime soon. I am really surprised there isn't alot of enthusiasm for this and the nitecore sr3. Now jetbeam just needs to step it up before march 2010. If they can get an MC-E, more levels, and possibly the return of IBS selectability in each level they've got my UA2 optimus money locked. Crossing my fingers. Come on jetbeam IBS is the reason I don't carry any surefires except for an a2 n a c2 with gene's M60 MC-E. Gotta bring it back!


----------



## dirtech (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I have been quietly but eagerly awaiting this as well. If it has a 30 lumen low I will probably pass. I ended up with a md2 with m60 while waiting and comparing it to my jet IIIM the beam is much nicer(though a bit cooler and not as throwy) so if the rrt-2 has a similiar beam to the jet IIIM I will really have no use for it. But, its the best looking flashlight I think I've seen and I may get one anyway.


----------



## John-Rambo (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Hello, I am new to CPF.

I've ordered a RRT-2 from hobbies-store in HK and awaiting it to arrive by the end of the week. I own some Fenix lights and it will be my first Jetbeam. I find it an amazing looking flashlight. But the decisive factor is the ring and the three lightmodes. I think it will be the right light for duty when something between my PD20 and a real thrower is needed as the 30L "low" mode seems to be the right choice for wworking conditions in the field/with patients. The Fenix is the right choice for map reading and other things like that where beams less than 20L are effectual. I work as a paramedic on an ambulance and in a SAR field unit.

I will write a review soon after it has arrived!

Best greetings


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



John-Rambo said:


> Hello, I am new to CPF.
> 
> I've ordered a RRT-2 from hobbies-store in HK and awaiting it to arrive by the end of the week. I own some Fenix lights and it will be my first Jetbeam. I find it an amazing looking flashlight. But the decisive factor is the ring and the three lightmodes. I think it will be the right light for duty when something between my PD20 and a real thrower is needed as the 30L "low" mode seems to be the right choice for wworking conditions in the field/with patients. The Fenix is the right choice for map reading and other things like that where beams less than 20L are effectual. I work as a paramedic on an ambulance and in a SAR field unit.
> 
> ...





:welcome:

I will be eagerly awaiting your review! :thumbsup:


I hope to have the funds to buy mine by the end of the month. I hope!!!!!


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Just when I thought I was poor enough, a new light is released that will probably make me even poorer...


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

The Raptor RRT-2 does exist.
I got one today .


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

What one do you like the best? I'm on the fence between the RRT-2, Olight and EagleTac.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



TonyBPD said:


> What one do you like the best? I'm on the fence between the RRT-2, Olight and EagleTac.


Which Olight and Eagletac's are you looking at, BTW Goinggear.com should have both Raptors in stock Monday.


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



d1live said:


> Which Olight and Eagletac's are you looking at, BTW Goinggear.com should have both Raptors in stock Monday.




The M20 Warrior and the T100C2. Looking for a new duty light (i'm a police officer).


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



TonyBPD said:


> What one do you like the best? I'm on the fence between the RRT-2, Olight and EagleTac.


I can't say much about the RRT-2 yet.
I only have it for some hours and it's not yet dark outside.

Between the T100C2 and the M20 I prefer the T100C2.
The Eagletac T100C2 has a much nicer beam than the Olight M20 and switching between the 2 modes is easier than switching the 4 modes (3 *brighness + strobe) of the M20.
The knurling of the Eagletac is better.


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Keep me posted about the RRT. Thanks


----------



## 276 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

How is the selector ring is it to easy to switch modes or are the notches pretty good?


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Good question 276... I just got my Raptor RRT-1 and I found the selector ring, while having a good feel, is pretty easy to turn and a wee bit loose for my liking. Others have mentioned this as well. 

I hope that the RRT-2 will have a more positive click when selecting light levels ie. more resistance.

If so, I may have to trade my RRT-1 for an RRT-2...


----------



## lightmyway (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Nice pictures Tohuwabohu,Just want me to order one, now i Can,t decide on the RRT1 or the RRT2.


----------



## wirehair (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Hi from New Zealand, been wanting to get me one of these but would like to see some beamshots (perfer outdoor at about 50m) so could some one please please put some up.
Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



276 said:


> How is the selector ring is it to easy to switch modes or are the notches pretty good?



+1 How does that selector ring feel? Does it stick into notches for each node pretty well? Does it have nothes/detents? Is it loose (too loose?) or tight?


----------



## 276 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



RGB_LED said:


> Good question 276... I just got my Raptor RRT-1 and I found the selector ring, while having a good feel, is pretty easy to turn and a wee bit loose for my liking. Others have mentioned this as well.
> 
> I hope that the RRT-2 will have a more positive click when selecting light levels ie. more resistance.
> 
> If so, I may have to trade my RRT-1 for an RRT-2...



I like my RRT-1 even on low it throws so far, and from the looks of the RRT-2 i am liken the looks of it more but the ring is the thing holding be back unless it really has been improved.


----------



## 276 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



liquidsix said:


> +1 How does that selector ring feel? Does it stick into notches for each node pretty well? Does it have nothes/detents? Is it loose (too loose?) or tight?




It's not too loose its just that i can accidentally change modes sometimes when i hold it in the tactical way, you can feel the indent when changing modes but its not enough to keep you from accidentally moving it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I agree it's a beautiful light. 

+2 to the 30 lumen "low" mode comments. Again Jetbeam swings and misses with their mode selection, I wish they'd just use the IBS interface with the selector ring and let us set a low low if we so desire. 

The big thing I'm waiting on for this light though is the regulation on 18650, specifically in high mode. That will make or break a sale for me on this light I think.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Drop the blinky mode...add a way lower low...stick a MC-E in there...

And my wallet shall finally be emptied.

That`s one nice looking light...I like the look of the smaller head as compared to the Rapture 1. It`s hot. :naughty:


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



liquidsix said:


> +1 How does that selector ring feel? Does it stick into notches for each node pretty well? Does it have nothes/detents? Is it loose (too loose?) or tight?


There is a spring loaded metal ball in the selector ring and detents in the adjectant part of the head.
I tried to take some photos.
The first one is showing the ball when a mode is selected and a part of the ball sticks into a detent:





The second photo was taken with the selector ring between two modes:





I like the way the selector ring feels but I can't say if it is better than that of the RRT-1 as I don't have one.



PhantomPhoton said:


> I agree it's a beautiful light.


Yes, it really is a beautiful light.
Machining and anodizing are really nice.
The 4 anodized parts of my RRT-2 all have slightly different colors but the complete light looks perfect because they are sorted form light at the front to dark at the tail.



> The big thing I'm waiting on for this light though is the regulation on 18650, specifically in high mode. That will make or break a sale for me on this light I think.


I don't think you will like the regulation on high mode with a 18650.
I used a new 2600mAh flat top 18650 from AW for all runtimes 





Runtime in medium mode is quite good.





The light uses PFM for output regulation, in low and medium mode in discontinous operation.
With a true constant current driver the runtime in medium and low mode could be better.
But it is already much better than the boost curcuit with PWM dimming used in the Jet-III Pro IBS.

In both modes the battery protection circuit did shut off the light.
I measured 3.16V after the high run and 3.12V after the low run.
The Eagletac T100C2 did not shut off, I stopped the measurement when the output dropped too low.

When the light is turned on with the clicky there is a short dim flash followed by a very short break before the light goes into the selected mode (including standby).

Current draw measured with a 18650 charged to 4.1V:
Standby 1.8mA
Low 100mA
Med 300mA
High 1080mA

I'm not sure if the description from Jetbeam is correct.
I think they copied it from the RRT-1 and did not adapt all details to the RRT-2.
_'New hybrid reflector specially designed for CREE LED, which allows for better beam quality, efficiency and throw capability.'_ 
Too me it looks like a plain smooth reflector with very visible rings in the beam.

_Adjustable Focus design for fine tuning of beam pattern and distance_
This is not mentioned in the operation manual and I didn't find a way to do it.

_Anti roll design_
It is one of my best rolling lights.
No clip, no grip ring and not even a lanyard attachment point.


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

So what light has the better beam? The Jetbeam or the Eagle Tac? I need a new light!


----------



## dirtech (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Tohuwabohu

Thanks for the valuable information.


----------



## lightmyway (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Quote (When the light is turned on with the clicky there is a short dim flash followed by a very short break before the light goes into the selected mode (including standby)
In your opinion would this be annoying. Does it look like the light can be easily Modified eg change emitter and board .


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

I'm disappointed with the regulation :sigh:

Its a great looking light tho.


----------



## radu1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> I'm disappointed with the regulation :sigh:
> 
> Its a great looking light tho.


 
+ 1 here. 
I am always interested in an - almost - perfect regulation when I am targetting a light, especially if it's about a 100$ + flashlight.
What a heck...JETBEAM used to have flat regulation ...I have a PRO IBS III and I had a JET I PRO R2 , both with excellent regulation on 18650 and 14500 cells


----------



## 276 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



lightmyway said:


> Quote (When the light is turned on with the clicky there is a short dim flash followed by a very short break before the light goes into the selected mode (including standby)
> In your opinion would this be annoying. Does it look like the light can be easily Modified eg change emitter and board .




I think they all have that problem according to what jetbeam. You only notice it when you use the switch as momentary most of the time.


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Raptor 2 mini-review*

The good:

Its well made
Its small
It has a small head
Its bright I guess? I was expecting way more. Its brighter then my nitecore extreme.
It throws a long ways.

Cons:
LED is NOT centered!
UI on the twist ring is just plain --->STUPID!
The twist ring goes from high to medium to meduim2 (not low) and then strobe and then off. Why not strobe--> high--> medium--> actual low and then off????????? Instead of going to medium2 which should be --->LOW I always end up in strobe. 

Is there any way to disable the strobe? That would make this light semi-ok.



OMG the rings of saturn with the smooth reflector. I see a bright spot then a dark ring then another light ring then another ring then another ring then a purple ring then another dark ring then two more small light rings then a medium light ring. Rant over!

But hey dont take my word for it.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

Welcome to the world of cree rings... they aren't THAT bad though, really.

In a real world situation you wont notice the purple etc etc... they aren't bright enough.


----------



## Illumination (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

Thanks for the review. Nice looking light. Sorry about the rings! Ugh.


----------



## berry580 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

The rings are fairly normal. why would you judge its beam @ 1 metre when its suppose to really shine at 50 metres +? lol

As for the High --> Medium --> Medium 2 --> Low..... WTF?!!
Is that fault covered by the limited life-time warranty?


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*



berry580 said:


> The rings are fairly normal. why would you judge its beam @ 1 metre when its suppose to really shine at 50 metres +? lol
> 
> As for the High --> Medium --> Medium 2 --> Low..... WTF?!!
> Is that fault covered by the limited life-time warranty?



I was being sarcastic by saying the raptor 2 low was actually medium 2 not low. The low is way too bright. The low is next to the strobe as well which is always where the rings seems to end up. And no matter how you use this light those rings are always there. If you point it far away the rings are about 5 feet in front of your feet.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

why not post a pic where the hotspot is NOT over exposed? would be easier to assesss the impact of those rings.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

Can you post any outdoor beamshots at a known distance? That would be very cool of you if you can! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

High > Med > notLow > _Strobe_ ???

Seriously??? 

:sick2: Well I can always wait for V2.

:sigh:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Raptor 2 mini-review*

A few pictures would be nice. Do you have another light to compare it to? I'd love to see more.

Regarding the function of the ring, did you not realize what you were purchasing?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Oh, that's too bad. Thanks for the runtime graphs. As I just posted on another thread, maybe they'll do a better job with V2 or something. Too bad as the light has so much potential.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Drop to 70% in 2 and half hours is not that bad imho. It is completely unnoticeable. 

But looking on this picture I have another concern. Is it waterproof?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

The switch is a magnetic detent type and looks identical to the Raptor 1.



The light is "waterproof" to IPX-8 just like the Raptor 1. It's listed in the specs. 



Regarding easy modding, I'm not so sure. I'm have been unable to remove the head from my light. I believe it has something to do with either the design of the focus mechanism or the power selector ring. I'm embarrassed to say that I just haven't figured it out. I was hoping someone else would put more torque on the head than I've yet been willing to.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



TonyBPD said:


> So what light has the better beam? The Jetbeam or the Eagle Tac? I need a new light!


The RRT-2 has more throw (14klx at 1m) than the T100C2 (11klx) but the beam of the T100C2 is nicer.
Beamshots at 1m 



click for larger image (1200px × 3950px)



lightmyway said:


> Quote (When the light is turned on with the clicky there is a short dim flash followed by a very short break before the light goes into the selected mode (including standby)
> In your opinion would this be annoying. Does it look like the light can be easily Modified eg change emitter and board .


The dim flash is hardly visible without looking directly into the reflector.
The short delay before the light tuns on in the selected mode is noticeable when the light is used in momentary mode.
It could be annoying when trying to signal SOS or anything else in morse code.
I did not try to get the head apart.
But I would like to swap the emitter for a XP-G as soon as it is available. 



radu1976 said:


> + 1 here.
> I am always interested in an - almost - perfect regulation when I am targetting a light, especially if it's about a 100$ + flashlight.
> What a heck...JETBEAM used to have flat regulation ...I have a PRO IBS III and I had a JET I PRO R2 , both with excellent regulation on 18650 and 14500 cells


Compared to my JetBeam Jet-III Pro IBS the RRT-2 is much more efficient.




The difference in light output isn't big and the Jet-III simply turns off after 132 minutes without any warning.
At lower output levels the Jet-III is even much less efficient.
I'll only use 18650s in the RRT-2 but I like the possibility to use 2x(R)CR123 instead. My Jet-III Pro IBS is 3.7V only. 
I think the new driver is an improvement.



jirik_cz said:


> But looking on this picture I have another concern. Is it waterproof?


Yes, I think so.
The selector ring with the magnet(s) is outside of the sealed battery and electonics compartment:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Very good and useful post, Tohuwabohu - thanks!


----------



## tadbik (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



Tohuwabohu said:


> No clip, no grip ring and not even a lanyard attachment point.



The lack of lanyard attachment point is a BIG minus for me! Probably, won't be on my next to buy list!


----------



## Chao (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Tohuwabohu :goodjob:


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*

Tohuwabohu, thanks for the info... very useful, especially the runtime graphs. :thumbsup: It's interesting how running in High mode, the output is similar to other 18650 lights with the typical gradual sloping 'shoulder'. Also, I noticed from the graphs, after 40 minutes or so the output actually drops below the well-regulated Medium mode.



tadbik said:


> The lack of lanyard attachment point is a BIG minus for me! Probably, won't be on my next to buy list!


Hmm... I was thinking the same thing... although I already have the RRT-1 so I guess I'm living with this already.  

I wonder though, whether JetBeam - or other - will make a lanyard ring similar to the one that you can get for the 6P lights.


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 20, 2009)

Besides the led not being centered that causes a big dark crescent moon on one side the threads are torn up on the head. It looks like they turned the threads with a logging ax.

I will be sending the raptor 2 back for a refund.


----------



## gunfighter (Jun 20, 2009)

I got mine on Friday, and I've already managed to kill it.

The LED would cut out sometimes when changing output modes. I would have to click the tail cap off and back on again to get my light back.

Now it is completely dead. I've tried three different 18650s with no success.

I'm a bit surprised by this apparent lack of quality, as this was supposed to be my new weaponlight.

I'll e-mail BOG on Monday. Does anyone know if they give refunds or just exchanges?


----------



## importculture (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



Patriot said:


> Regarding easy modding, I'm not so sure. I'm have been unable to remove the head from my light. I believe it has something to do with either the design of the focus mechanism or the power selector ring. I'm embarrassed to say that I just haven't figured it out. I was hoping someone else would put more torque on the head than I've yet been willing to.


 
I got mine in today and while it is a nice light it feels like it's lacking something. I wish it had IBS in each mode especially since it only has 3 output levels. As for the focus, the beam is really tight, one of the tightest I've seen. I like the focus ability but I really want to be able to defocus more and remove it all together. I wondered the exact same thing as the quote above. Well, I tried to torque the head off by twisting it back and forth. It's really hard to get a good grip on the 2 sections without gripping the mag ring. Anyway I got it a little further than stock but noticed some black dust in the reflector and on the LED. So I kind of want to wait to see if someone with more technical know how can give us a little more info before I end up destroying my Raptor. If I can get the head off without breaking it I'll probably end up EDC'ing it till jetbeam puts out the MCE raptor with focusing and IBS




. Probably buy a couple more too.


----------



## berry580 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



> I got mine on Friday, and I've already managed to kill it.
> 
> The LED would cut out sometimes when changing output modes. I would have to click the tail cap off and back on again to get my light back.
> 
> ...


 JB has always given me this great QC image....
are we back to hit or miss...?


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



RGB_LED said:


> Also, I noticed from the graphs, after 40 minutes or so the output actually drops below the well-regulated Medium mode.



I think you are reading the graphs wrong, the blue trace is the medium and the high doesn't drop below it until after the 3 hour mark.

You are probably looking at the green EagleTac trace.


Kev.


----------



## MiniLux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



Tohuwabohu said:


>


 
Thx Tohuwabohu, just removed the RRT-2 from my 2get-list 

Missing regulation on high with 18650 has meanwhile become a no-go for me :thumbsdow

MiniLux


----------



## super-61- (Jun 21, 2009)

TonyBPD personally I would recommend the eagletac t100c2 as duty light as its just as rugged as the other 2 has a nice beam for most situations and is a lot cheaper to replace!
I experienced the same cutting out problem with my first RRT-1 as Gunfighter before replacement but think its fantastic for a thrower light. Not as impressed with the RRT-2 but still a nice looking light and both my RRT-1 and 2 have very responsive and tactile twist rings so i guess they are a bit hit and miss. Still looking at holster solutions for both lights althought the RRT-2 just squeezes into the m20's nylon sheath. That concludes my Sunday night pennies worth, now off to bed to dream about the RRT-3:tired:


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 21, 2009)

I have it narrowed down to the EagleTac and the Jetbeam Jet III Military. Just gotta figure out what one I want.


----------



## lightforce2 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What does the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 not exist or something?*



importculture said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding easy modding, I'm not so sure. I'm have been unable to remove the head from my light. I believe it has something to do with either the design of the focus mechanism or the power selector ring. I'm embarrassed to say that I just haven't figured it out. I was hoping someone else would put more torque on the head than I've yet been willing to.
> ...


 
My Raptor is drawing a bit over 1 amp at the battery, I'd like to improve this and also install an R2 WH emitter.
Clearly the head does not screw off. There must be a circlip of some description inside that needs to be removed to enable the head to screw off. I haven't worked out how to do this yet, but there must be a way.

I'm interested to check the thermal pathway because this will be a factor in just how hard the emitter could posibly be driven

I too am hoping the Raptor will lend itself to being modded, it's a good light, however there's some room for improvement especialy in the performance area (I'm comparing it to a Tiablo A9 with an R2 WH driven at 1500ma)


----------



## woodrow (Jun 21, 2009)

Tohuwabohu, Thanks so much for the runtime graphs...I seriously almost bought the RRT-1, but then saw this light. I was waiting for it to get in stock...then got buisy with work...so got to read your post... Its such a PRETTY light...but I think I am going to buy the Eagletac.... flat regulation on a 18650 is too nice of a thing to pass up!


----------



## LowFlux (Jun 22, 2009)

I got mine on Friday and have had no major issues with it. The tail cap on mine is anodized black while the body is gunmetal gray. The magnetic selector ring has much better mode feedback than the RRT-1. It is both taller and wider than a 6P, and since it has no clip or lanyard ring I'll be shopping for a sheath. The body is very solidly made, no threading issues or tailcap problems.

I'd never noticed the flicker when the light comes on, it's definitely not projected out the front as anything more than a quick low-output spark with a > half-second delay before full output. It's not a deal breaker for me. The only time this would be an issue is when putting the light into Standby and you don't want the flash (in which case you could put the light to your palm or leg) - if you are turning the light on otherwise, it is on. 

I originally complained about the way the modes on the ring are setup, but after using the RRT-1 I've familiarized myself with the interface enough that it's second nature to find the mode I want to be in. High is all the way to the left, low is 2 clicks right from high. The Standby mode can be used to quickly access Strobe or High by turning left 1 click for Strobe or turning hard left to the stop for High.

I'm a little disappointed that neither RRT-1 or 2 offer great 18650 regulation. Is this a sign of things to come for Jetbeam?

All in all, it's my new favorite light. The pros far outweigh any cons. I'm looking forward to seeing the RRT-3!


----------



## dirtech (Jun 22, 2009)

That seems strange that you would get a non matching tail cap. I think the layout of the modes makes the most sense, if your going to put the flashing modes in there. How low is the low and how is the spacing between modes on yours since it seems like you got a good one?


----------



## LowFlux (Jun 22, 2009)

dirtech said:


> That seems strange that you would get a non matching tail cap. I think the layout of the modes makes the most sense, if your going to put the flashing modes in there. How low is the low and how is the spacing between modes on yours since it seems like you got a good one?


It does seem strange that I got 2 colored pieces, but it's probably like the Surefire lottery with HA. I almost wondered if I got a tail cap for a Jetbeam Military or other model instead - but not owning any other Jetbeam models I cannot say for sure.

I don't have a light meter to compare, but visually the Raptor "low" hot spot is comparable to the hot spot of a Fenix PD20 in Medium mode (my only multi-level light). The Raptor low is low enough that I don't see spots in my vision when using it for close work. Using the light in high mode for close work = :sick2: 

I forgot to mention (sorry, new at flashlight reviewing) that my LED is centered. The only other item worth mentioning is that the reflector is not a hybrid as indicated in the sale thread but instead is smooth.

I would like to take it outside to compare to a few of my lights tonight. Currently it's 95*F here with 112*F heat index so it may be preferable to hide out in the comfort of AC for another night...


----------



## dirtech (Jun 22, 2009)

Come on! Brave the heat for the team!


----------



## importculture (Jun 23, 2009)

LowFlux said:


> The body is very solidly made, no threading issues or tailcap problems.
> 
> I'd never noticed the flicker when the light comes on, it's definitely not projected out the front as anything more than a quick low-output spark with a > half-second delay before full output. It's not a deal breaker for me. The only time this would be an issue is when putting the light into Standby and you don't want the flash (in which case you could put the light to your palm or leg) - if you are turning the light on otherwise, it is on.
> 
> ...


+1 here too. I just got my nitecore sr3 and while the build quality is very nice it still has it's hickups in operation. The raptor flicker is very faint probably only a few lumens so it doesn't disrupt night vision. While my sr3 has a high flicker which really disrupted my night adapted vision while in low mode. Not to mention there are so many modes that when you want high you've gotta turn it so far to get it. Originally I didn't think that jetbeam gave much thought in how many modes etc. but after this it seems like a very well thought out light. Plus the selector ring is buttery smooth to turn. Probably partially due in part to the weight of it. I don't know if anyone noticed it but the coating on the glass is so cool. It has this blue reflection to it. I love the sr3's design it just looks and feels so exciting. But all in all the jetbeam is just a much better thought out and executed light. Still wanting to know how to defocus and remove the head more. Plus hoping for an IBS comeback. Really hoping they can fit the MCE in this head with the same beam. This thing throws I can only imagine how far it'll throw with twice the output. Gotta keep the defocus ability though.


----------



## LowFlux (Jun 23, 2009)

Good news, the cap/reflector assembly is removable. I used a strap wrench to loosen the bezel as I could not adjust it for focusing. The emitter appears to be upgradeable. 

To compare, I unscrewed my RRT-1 and it definitely has a positive stop which I am not going to force.

You can noticeably adjust the depth of the hotspot with the RRT-2.

The greatest available distance I have to test any light is 50 yards across my back yard. I shined a bush with a 6P-loaded Malkoff M60, RRT-1, RRT-2, and for fun a 2007 Inova T3 for an optics-based light. I started with the T3 which lit the bush well enough for me to see the bush. The M60 obviously lit up my back yard and the street behind it. Comparing the M60 to the Raptors isn't a fair comparison since it has such a huge flood, but you could almost see the smoke rising from the bush with both RRT-1 and 2. The RRT-2 has remarkable throw for being a smaller package than the RRT-1!

Sorry no pictures, no chance to take any and shooting pictures of lights are something I've yet to try.

The light rolled off my work desk today. The anti-roll design leaves something to be desired. Still lit up like a champ.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 24, 2009)

LowFlux,
Could you please explain how and which part you were able to remove?
I am already having trouble with the stainless bezel ring :help:


----------



## K_2828 (Jun 24, 2009)

is there anyone keep watch for the clip and lanyard in the RRT-2? seem there is no place for the lanyard?


----------



## LowFlux (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry for the quality, I'm not the best photographer.






I unscrewed the cap, not the bezel.

I took one more photo of the mismatched tail cap.






Someday, maybe, I'll try beamshots...


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jun 24, 2009)

LowFlux, your pictures are fine. You weren't kidding about the mismatched tail cap. The mismatched head on my Jetbeam Military doesn't look so bad after all. 

I can't begin to understand why Jetbeam advertises the Raptor RRT-2 as having an "anti-roll design" which apparently doesn't exist, failed to include a lanyard hole, and selected a "low" setting which isn't very low.:thinking:

I really wish Jetbeam would take the Raptor design, make a few improvements, and use a LED comparable in power to the Olight M30 Triton.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 24, 2009)

No offense meant, but I'm surprised at the number of people saying that the low isn't low enough. This is a four mode, throw light not a programmable vampire light. It goes low enough to serve for emergencies and has nicely spaced levels imo. Frankly, I'd be a bit ticked of if the levels were 240, 100, 5 for example. I'd never use a light like this at 5 or 10 lumens. If I want just a few lumens I'll pull an Arc-AAA out of my mini pocket.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jun 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> No offense meant



None taken.



Patriot said:


> I'm surprised at the number of people saying that the low isn't low enough.This is a four mode, throw light not a programmable vampire light.



While I have no idea what a "vampire light" is, I do have a passing familiarity with what's needed in a military flashlight (a use which Jetbeam touts the Raptor RRT-2 is designed for). When I was an Infantry officer on active duty, I frequently had need of a very low light, often in conjunction with a red filter. The low on the RRT-2, IMHO, would be too high for such use. Jetbeam failing to include something so fundamental as a lanyard hole on the RRT-2 defies my comprehension.


----------



## sims2k (Jun 25, 2009)

I had such high hopes for the RRT-2. After reading all this...I am going to skip this light for something else.


----------



## importculture (Jun 25, 2009)

Took off the head of my RRT-2 today. All that keeping the head from being removed was a white plastic piece that sits under the reflector and around the LED. I couldn't pry it off so I used a soldiering iron to cut it off. Unfortuntely melting a red oring that sit under it. Was very happy for like 15seconds. That's when I found out that I now have only half the output. Don't know what happened. It doesn't seem like the plastic piece is essencial to it's functioning. It's the only thing I tampered with. Well tomorrow I'm going to dremmel the rest off and see If there's anything I can do to fix it. If I can't I don't know what I'm going to do with it. Maybe send it out to a modder for disassembly and maybe modification. Or torture test perhaps. Or just keep for spare parts. Any suggestions? One thing I do know is next time make sure I've got more than one before attempting anything like this. Was planning to go somewhere dark this weekend to see har far it throws. Just ordered another but have no idea if it'd be here by this weekend.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jun 25, 2009)

sims2k said:


> I had such high hopes for the RRT-2.



You and me, both. Out of all the numerous Fenix, Surefire, and other brand flashlights I own, if I was compelled (kicking and screaming) to only possess a single light it would be my Jetbeam Military R2. Ignoring their lamentable habit of mismatched anodizing, I'm impressed by the solid construction of Jetbeam lights almost as much as I'm perplexed by some of their design flaws and false advertising. 

What is Jetbeam accomplishing by claiming the RRT-2 has an "anti-roll design" when users report it rolls easily? No lanyard hole on a light ostensibly designed for military and other rough usage? Or touting the Jet-1 v3 can tailstand when that assertion appears questionable? This baffles me.

I'm keenly awaiting reviews of the Raptor RRT-2 and Jet-1 v3 by selfbuilt. I'd also like to read some opinions from RRT-2 owners regarding the effectiveness of the "Strobe Randomizer" feature. With just a few modest tweaks, I think Jetbeam might have a real winner with the RRT-2.


----------



## Pöbel (Jun 25, 2009)

in my eyes it doesn't matter how a manufacturer spaces the levels - it will always be not right for some.

The spacing now as it is is quite fine for sombody who needs this light as his or her only general task light. Med reaches out pretty far, high is there if you need maximum punch, and low is great for general purpose as it's sufficiently bright and lasts very long.

Of course, then there are the ppl needing a tactical light with High being as it is, Medium being right in the middle and ultra low for those recon task or whenever you do not want to be seen but need little light. As the light is named Military it suggests to be exactly that.

The easiest (for the user) solution would of course be IBS in combination with the selector ring. Everybody could then adjust the light to his or her needs. But this would introduce further complication and possibilieties for bugs and errors.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 25, 2009)

Pöbel said:


> in my eyes it doesn't matter how a manufacturer spaces the levels - it will always be not right for some.
> 
> ...
> 
> The easiest (for the user) solution would of course be IBS in combination with the selector ring. Everybody could then adjust the light to his or her needs. But this would introduce further complication and possibilieties for bugs and errors.



I agree. 
Complication is part of life. That's what engineers are paid to deal with.  If JB or some other manufacturer really wants to I'm sure they'll get it worked out. The only question is how much will a good solution cost us addicts?
A nice removable clip would be a great method of anti roll imho. And a lanyard attachment point is definitely a must have as well. Some more knurling in strategic grip places and option for neutral emitters couldn't hurt either. They're on the right track.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 25, 2009)

LowFlux,
Thank you so much for the pics, they are very helpful.

importculture,
Just a guess but maybe you exposed part of the circuit or a wire by 
removing the plastic, and shorted something out?
Can you post pics?
I will try to open up mine this evening.


----------



## Kenpcfl (Jun 25, 2009)

I received my RRT-2 today from bugoutgearusa. 
Beautiful light! Exceeds my expectations.
The tailcap finish is a perfect match --I was worried about that after reading the comment above.

As far as the brightness spacing, the 30 lumen low works for me.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 25, 2009)

After clamping the head in a vise (careful not to damage the beautiful finish) and using 
a strap wrench, finally got it open.
After the parts seemed locked and wouldn't budge any further, they suddenly came free. 
Now it is possible to put together/take apart the head without effort.
_*EDIT* By opening the head, you will disconnect the locking mechanism explained in post #96 and #102, 
which is very tough to put back together._

This has not affected the brightness but I did notice one thing:

The plastic (probably Delrin) ring has something that appears to be stress marks. 
I have no idea whether these were there before opening.
Maybe this stress affected the circuit on importculture's light? 





The area which I assume was contacting this area is the end of the reflector,
and there is a very fine trace of adhesive. 
If you plan to take this head apart, it might be better to first take the bezel ring and reflector out 
(which I have not managed to do).

The plastic ring popped off easily when trying to determin which size hex wrench would fit (2mm). 

Loosen each cap screw alternately so you don't push up the LED board.





Be careful not to lose the tiny ball bearing (seen in the center notch).





Hope this helps anyone trying to mod this light. (I'm pretty satisfied for today 
by getting a peak inside)


----------



## jip911 (Jun 25, 2009)

Having received my RRT-2 earlier this week, All I can say is WOW! She is a real beauty. The fit and finish on this thing is second to none, The spacing between H/M/L is perfect for my needs... Sure there is no ultra low and the "30 lumen" low is a touch bright for reading a book, but for the times I need to read the fine print im sure the spill will more than suffice... Anyways, a few small things to note... 
Anti-Roll is bs, I have never known anything round not too roll  
LED is dead center
Beam has your typical smo reflector rings (op would be nice)
Removeable clip would be nice to have, but I could personally care less
Light has positive stops on the selector ring... sure there not full locking stops but they are definitely distinct and its not like it free wheels or something
IBS on the selector ring setup would be sweet
but a simple fix would be to add a ultra low to the ring to appeal to that crowd

Finally, I hope to supply some beamshots of the rrt-2 vs the olight m20 premium this weekend... 
My only disclaimer is remember opinions are like A$sH0LeS, everyone has one... so if this light fits your mold don't hesitate and snag one


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 25, 2009)

nekomane said:


> After clamping the head in a vise (careful not to damage the beautiful finish) and using
> a strap wrench, finally got it open.
> After the parts seemed locked and wouldn't budge any further, they suddenly came free.
> Now it is possible to put together/take apart the head without effort.
> ...



Could you put a P7 in there? If you can I will donate mine for the job if you return it.


----------



## importculture (Jun 26, 2009)

nekomane said:


> LowFlux,
> Thank you so much for the pics, they are very helpful.
> 
> importculture,
> ...


 
Ha ha! I know I've been here awhile, but I still haven't found out how to post picts. I heard you had to sign up on a photo hosting site and post the link or something and it just seemed like a pain. If I can figiure out how to do it I'll definately post picts. Would love to know what went wrong and how not to do it again. And I will as soon as I buy 2 more. Not making the same mistake twice. Thanks for taking the time to help a fellow cpf'er out. Ha ha another great turn of events. I removed the rest of the plactic ring and the emitter is now loose, wires still connected, but now putting out even less light. Took the whole thing apart and found the selector ring to be very interesting. Never seen how one of those work. Everything went back together alright but didn't fix the problem. Still up for modding this light with an mc-e or other suggestions if there's a modder willing to try. Just gotta let me know what it might cost and what chance it'll work.


----------



## sims2k (Jun 26, 2009)

Still interested in this light but I wonder how this one compares to the new SF LX2 in light output before buying either one.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

nekomane said:


> After clamping the head in a vise (careful not to damage the beautiful finish) and using
> a strap wrench, finally got it open.



On my RRT-2 I just took it off, I did not have to use any tools, the plastic cover over the led can also be removed without any problems.

Look at the parts, I believe that the white part around the reflector is the "lock" and is supposed to lock into a grove around the led. I have marked the two parts with some (badly drawn) red arrows.


----------



## AlienWorlds (Jun 26, 2009)

Just found an RRT-2 in the mailbox. First impression is that this is a relatively well made light and worth what I paid for it. I like the UI.

On the negative side, beam quality is what I would call "not in the game" compared to my Surefire lights . . . the Saturn pattern is distracting at best. 

The JB literature also claims the RRT-2 has adjustable focus and a dual texture reflector. Mine has neither of these features. Anyone know what's up with that?? Not being a flashlight geek, perhaps I simply do not know what a dual texture reflector looks like or how to find a focus ring. :thinking: Anyway, seems like a decent light for the price.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 26, 2009)

The head portion of your flashlight (just above High,Mid,Low, etc) turns to finetune the hotspot. The reflector in the RRT-2 is a "Hybrid" reflector which is an SMO reflector with very slight OP. Jetbeam tried to maximize the throw on this light and went with this type of reflector. The downside of maximizing throw (using a SMO reflector) is you will tend to get the "Cree Rings". 

There will be some OP reflectors available soon for those that want to reduce the rings.

Hope that answers your questions.

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## Kenpcfl (Jun 26, 2009)

Flavio, 
Mine sure doesn't seem to turn. Are you talking about where those finger-grip looking indentions are?


----------



## AlienWorlds (Jun 26, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> The head portion of your flashlight (just above High,Mid,Low, etc) turns to finetune the hotspot. The reflector in the RRT-2 is a "Hybrid" reflector which is an SMO reflector with very slight OP. Jetbeam tried to maximize the throw on this light and went with this type of reflector. The downside of maximizing throw (using a SMO reflector) is you will tend to get the "Cree Rings".
> 
> There will be some OP reflectors available soon for those that want to reduce the rings.
> 
> ...



OK, got the beam focus part. I wasn't gripping the light correctly to get the torque needed to turn the head. Thanks for the tip Flavio. :wave:

For dual texture, I'm looking for an "orange peel" surface somewhere near the LED, or else a semi-orange peel look to the whole reflector. Nada. The entire thing looks like a highly polished mirror to me. Guess I don't know what I'm looking for. In any case, if this optional OP reflector reduces the Saturn look, that would greatly improve my opinion of the light. Reduced throw is OK . . . if I was looking for a searchlight, I would have purchased a different light. Any clue when the OP reflectors might be available? 

Thanks again for the tutorial.


----------



## gilly (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, the portion where the indentations are does turn - very tight though. It does enable you to make the hotspot much larger (larger than the hotspot on my Jet III-M with an OP reflector). 

Flavio - when are those crenelated tail rings coming in?? (mine is backordered) and will it have a hole for a lanyard like the Jet III-M's does??

Nice light overall - deserves more credit than people are giving it!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 26, 2009)

Well you guys inspired me to rip open my RRT-1. I can tell you this... they did not intend for you to get inside. I don't think they ever meant that plastic ring to be removed. I'll look a little more, but I think it was essentially a lock-ring, never to be removed once pressed in. 

I don't know why, I like it... I don't want to have to buy another... but I would like the control ring to catch at each level a little harder. 

I couldn't find a good RRT-1 thread, so it's just posted here right now.








The Retaining Lip in the head:






The Focus Locking Ring after it met my Swiss Army Knife:

Top:






Bottom:






Profile:


----------



## problemchild200 (Jun 27, 2009)

I notice your LED is badly OFF CENTER like mine. Do you have the horrible dark crescent near your hot spot.






HKJ said:


> On my RRT-2 I just took it off, I did not have to use any tools, the plastic cover over the led can also be removed without any problems.
> 
> Look at the parts, I believe that the white part around the reflector is the "lock" and is supposed to lock into a grove around the led. I have marked the two parts with some (badly drawn) red arrows.


----------



## K_2828 (Jun 27, 2009)

there is no place for the lanyard right?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 27, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> I notice your LED is badly OFF CENTER like mine. Do you have the horrible dark crescent near your hot spot.



I would hardly call it badly, just a little bit off center.






And my beam looks this way:


----------



## nekomane (Jun 27, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Look at the parts, I believe that the white part around the reflector is the "lock" and is supposed to lock into a grove around the led.





StandardBattery said:


> I can tell you this... they did not intend for you to get inside. I don't think they ever meant that plastic ring to be removed. I'll look a little more, but I think it was essentially a lock-ring, never to be removed once pressed in.



You are probably right. I cannot get the reflector or bezel ring off to check this part out though. 
Now I can hear the loose ring rattling when shaking the light.

Any one had luck using the Bezel Removal tools from Bugout Gear? The same one for the JetIII 
looks like it may work.
_*EDIT*
Flavio from BugOut Gear posted somewhere that there are currently no tools from BOG for the RRT-2.
_

I am also wondering what keeps the head to turn enough to focus, but not come completely off.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 27, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> ... but I would like the control ring to catch at each level a little harder.



Here is a close up of the selector ring stopper.
If you can find the right size, you should be able to make the ring stiffer by replacing the spring 
to a stronger one.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 27, 2009)

nekomane said:


> I am also wondering what keeps the head to turn enough to focus, but not come completely off.



Look at my photo, the white part in the head can move a bit, this allows the light to focus, but prevents the head from being removed, at least while the white part is locked to the rest of the light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 27, 2009)

nekomane said:


> You are probably right. I cannot get the reflector or bezel ring off to check this part out though.
> Now I can hear the loose ring rattling when shaking the light.
> 
> Any one had luck using the Bezel Removal tools from Bugout Gear? The same one for the JetIII
> ...


The Bezel came off easy on mine. Used a rubber jar opener.

The little white plastic ring is what stops the focus from opening any more. Once you remove that, one way or another, you can completely remove the head as I did.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 27, 2009)

nekomane said:


> Here is a close up of the selector ring stopper.
> If you can find the right size, you should be able to make the ring stiffer by replacing the spring
> to a stronger one. ...


Thanks for the close-up. That's sort of what I figured from the earlier pics. I may also want to prevent the ring from moving as far as strobe (well that's what they call it), but this would prevent standby, which can be useful sometime. Still I think it might be worth it.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for explaining guys, now I must get the bezel open to see how this can be fixed.

StandardBattery, is the bezel sealed with an o-ring? 
I have tried to drop some acetone in the threads to zap any thread locker but have 
not been successful.
*EDIT*: I got it open, thanks. 

BTW, if anyone has not noticed yet, there are some excellent beamshot 
comparisons by HKJ in this new thread :thumbsup:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235243


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 27, 2009)

As to not make too many RRT-1 posts in the RRT-2 thread, I updated my earlier post with more pictures of my locking ring extraction. I'll find an RRT-1 thread now to post in.

:thanks:


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll echo the need for a pocket clip and a lower low. Say 10-15 lumens. Unless Jetbeam overestimates their outputs then 30 should be pretty close to my lumens I orefer for a low beam!

But really, No pocket clip? Does it at least come with a holster?


----------



## berry580 (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you break this?
What exactly is it?



StandardBattery said:


> The Retaining Lip in the head:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HKJ (Jun 28, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Did you break this?
> What exactly is it?



It is the ring that prevent the head from being opened. It locks together the reflector and body part of the head.


----------



## Chao (Jun 28, 2009)

I have just done my runtimes, look relatively short, if compare to Tohunabohu's graph and manufacture's specifications. Maybe mine is brighter
Although the 18650 runtime is not as good as EagleTac, but not really bad, it is ok for me


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the runtime graph. I agree that 18650 isn't terrible. Still wish it was more flat at the beginning though.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 29, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Still wish it was more flat at the beginning though.



Why? It would be unnoticeably brighter but with at least 10% shorter runtime.

I think 'Chao' got lucky with Vf which is low that'w why there's quite nice regulation. With better cells runtime would be at least 130 minutes which is nice.


----------



## gilly (Jul 1, 2009)

Found this video that shows a LANYARD attached to an RRT-2!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztY0OweIHD0

FLAVIO - can you tell us about this??

Also, when are those crenelated tailcaps due in?

Thanks...


----------



## K_2828 (Jul 1, 2009)

gilly said:


> Found this video that shows a LANYARD attached to an RRT-2!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztY0OweIHD0
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a place for lanyard, but the lanyard is from the surefire, don't know which one is ganna fit?


----------



## applevision (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting light!

Very beautiful and, reading through the thread, initially very desirable. 

By the end of the thread, my passion was gone... why?

Pluses:
Gorgeous looking light
Cool selector ring (very avant garde!)
JetBeam is a good company

Minuses:
Questionable build quality (anodizing, off-center LEDs)
Less-than-wonderful beam quality
Middle-of-road output
Less-than-perfect regulation

I think that the output being so similar to the "powerband" of Fenix, EagleTac, NiteCore, etc, makes this light harder to lust after... Early on in the thread, it was pointed out that this is like the SureFire Invictus in some ways... it's true, but:
a) The SureFire Invictus was hot > 6 mo ago and things change quickly
b) IIRC, the Invictus was rated for something like 350 lumens, which at the time (and frankly even now) is something significant. Moreso when we think about SureFire's tendency to UNDERRATE.
c) The Invictus was supposed to have a fully variable brightness control--though I may have just been wishing for that! 
d) SureFire lights get more fanfare in general!

Oh well.

Neat thread this is at any rate.

Right now I need THE NEXT BIG THING. For me, I want:
-Gorgeous beam
-More selectablity
->1000 REAL torch lumens when I need them...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 2, 2009)

gilly said:


> Found this video that shows a LANYARD attached to an RRT-2!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztY0OweIHD0
> 
> ...



The answer is right their in plain German! lol It looks like a Surefire lanyard to me. Due to CPF policy you may want to address product specific questions to us in the Marketplace since we don't want to get any threads shut down.

Thanks,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 2, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> The answer is right their in plain German! lol It looks like a Surefire lanyard to me. Due to CPF policy you may want to address product specific questions to us in the Marketplace since we don't want to get any threads shut down.
> 
> Thanks,
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com



The guy only says that he attached a lanyard "from a Surefire" without further explanations...

I miss a lanyard too, I don't like clips, but a lanyard provides a little bit of safety, when I take a light out with me into a dark forest. What I miss even more than a lanyard, is a real possibility to attach one.

I like the throw of course, it beats everything I have until now! Who says throw unfortunately says terrible beam profile, sorry, but the only Cree-lights with a nice beam profile have some heavily textured reflectors and thus no throw. If I want a thrower, I want the hotspot and that's it! You have 240 Lumen in total, the more you put into the spill and the more you use to kill the rings, the less you get in the hotspot and the less it throws.

If Jetbeam will offer an OP reflector it may satisfy some customers who obviously bought the wrong light, if they would put it in instead of the original one, the RRT2 would only be one more tactical light in the 2 x CR123A class.

On mine, the LED is not perfectly centered, but nearly. The build quality is high, I didn't detect any problems and the output is about the highest you can get today (10 Lumen more or less...).

The negative side to me is the selection ring that isn't stiff enough, it turns too easy and it is designed the wrong way, all other lights with a ring (and dimmed lights in a house e.g.) work clockwise. What's more, the strobe is just righthanded to Low, so I always engage stobe instead of medium and turn it to standby instead of high! :sigh:

You can't compare the Raptor to a non existing Surefire which will cost 5 times more, once it perhaps will one day be available. That wouldn't be fair!


----------



## gilly (Jul 2, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> The answer is right their in plain German! lol It looks like a Surefire lanyard to me. Due to CPF policy you may want to address product specific questions to us in the Marketplace since we don't want to get any threads shut down.
> 
> Thanks,
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com


 
My apologies to all if I've broken any rules with my post!! 

Thanks for the answer Flavio!


----------



## nekomane (Jul 4, 2009)

A question for those of you who have opened the head.

When you unscrew the crenelated bezel ring, remove the lens/o-ring/reflector, 







what do you see?

Should it be like _fig 1_ or _fig 2_?






The reason I ask is because a kind member contacted through PM says that it should be like fig2, 
but I am having a hard time fitting the larger ring over the smaller one.
OTOH, when I try fig2, the parts snap in just fine.
Without the pics, it was difficult to explain so there may have been some misunderstandings.

My RRT-2 was dissasembled when I could not get the bezel ring off, and was opened by twisting 
the focus ring with plain 'brute force'. 
I did not get to see how it was placed originaly, and since there were stress marks on both plastic rings, 
I assumed the smaller one was squeezed through the hole in the openeing of the larger one. 

Anybody?


----------



## lightmyway (Jul 7, 2009)

I Received my Rapter 2,and tried a solarforce tailcap it fits, has antiroll, has a lanyard attachment and tailstands,and feels good in the hand, Adds approx 1/2 inch to overall length.
Very happy with the light very nice evenly matched anodizing, nice smooth threads,control ring seems very good to me, Full Moon so not a good try out yet..


----------



## gunfighter (Jul 7, 2009)

It's gonna serve as my weaponlight for a while. So far, so good.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 7, 2009)

Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 and Jetbeam M1X pics, enjoy


----------



## applevision (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy crap does that look great as a weaponlight!


----------



## gunfighter (Jul 8, 2009)

d1live said:


> Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 and Jetbeam M1X pics, enjoy


 
Nice setup.

Can you tell me more about that lens cover you have on the front of your RRT in the above photo?

Thanks


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 8, 2009)

Is the Raptor made to handle the recoil or doesn't this rifle ever shoot?


----------



## gunfighter (Jul 8, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> Is the Raptor made to handle the recoil or doesn't this rifle ever shoot?


 
I bought this light specifically for its ability to handle the recoil. The LED circuit is protected, and the battery terminals feature spring-loaded contacts on both the positive and negative ends which hold the battery in place under recoil.

The Fenix TA20/30 series as well as the Olight M20 Warrior also have dual spring systems.

*Jetbeam*

*Fenix*

*Olight M20*

*[hot-linked images removed - DM51]*


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 8, 2009)

The filter is for a Olight M20 Warrior, fits like it is made for the RRT-2, pressure switch is made by Solarforce and fits both the Raptor Series lights and also the M1X.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 8, 2009)

I wish it has low low mode (3-5lm) instead of strobe, that would be much more practical.


----------



## nekomane (Jul 24, 2009)

Now that selfbuilt has posted another one of his great reviews, 
Anybody? 



nekomane said:


> A question for those of you who have opened the head.
> 
> When you unscrew the crenelated bezel ring, remove the lens/o-ring/reflector,
> 
> ...


----------



## pockets (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought an RRT-2 from BOG, friendly and fast. I think this light fills a niche for some of us. I needed a light that would throw at least 100 yards. When I'm in the woods or field I need to see what kind of animal is in front of me so I know whether to keep going forward or start going backward "really fast". When I'm shining the beam that far out,there is plenty of spill to see where I'm walking nor do I see any cree rings, just the spot. As I said in the reviews thread, I'm old and forgetful so I love the selector ring, instead of trying to remember how many clicks, double clicks or click and holds to get where I want to go. A lot of folks think the strobe function is useless. You might change your mind if you came face-to-face with a mean dog or varmit that means you harm. It can scare them or at least disorient them and give you time to get away. I wanted a light with throw, easy UI, and small enough to holster-edc comfortably. The RRT-2 is not perfect but it will do nicely til something better comes along.


----------



## lightmyway (Jul 24, 2009)

Nekomane, I Just took the bezel off mine and it looks like figure #2, hope that helps.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the Jetbeam lights a lot BUT for years cpf people have been asking for a low level, however manufacturers put the strobe, pulse, instead of LOW level. I just don't get it. JET BEAM will have to wait to get my business again.....I am sorry but with the second level 100 lumens it does not serve my needs. If the 100 lumens was the 3rd or 4th level then yes. Until then they can keep experimenting.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 25, 2009)

There is the low level of 30 lumens... Or are you saying that isn't low enough?


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

i consider low 3 to 10 lumens max.


----------



## gilly (Jul 25, 2009)

The following is copied from my post on Selfbuilt's excellent review of this under-rated, excellent light. To see his as-usual superb review go here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237586

I concur with many of you who would like a lower low mode. I love my Jet III-M low of ~ .2 lumens and the feeling of confidence that it will run for a week+ if the S--t really hits the fan (lost in a cave while splunking maybe)... Although the present low mode, which will run for the better part of a day, is very useful and doesn't seem too overpowering. The 4 x IBS settable modes accessed by the ring would be outstanding indeed!! I don't have any problems with the ring being aluminum - feels great to me. 

I got my RRT-2 about 6 weeks ago and it has become the light I reach for the most while at home. (live in the country in New England with a 5-acre field behind the house and 500+ acres of forest around the house). The build quality is just unbelievable and this light is just plain SATISFYING to hold in the hand. I find the UI to be not-perfect, but workable. You quickly learn to, when picking up the light (without looking at the markings), rotate it counter-clockwise fully (to high), then click back clockwise to your preferred setting before clicking it on. I agree with SB that the ring is smooth and very user-friendly with very distinct detents. I don't have an SR3 or MX-2 to compare it to, but I like the ring very much. After reading the commentary above on the placement of the Standby Mode AFTER the Strobe, I did a simple test a few times. From Low mode(light on), holding the light underhand and using my thumb and index finger, I can EASILY and REPEATEDLY move from Low THROUGH Strobe quickly WITHOUT ACTIVATING IT to Standby (2 'clicks' on the ring). Conversely, I can then EASILY roll from Standby and back to Low (through Strobe) quickly and not activate Strobe. The positive detents on the ring and its smooth traversement make this simple to do. So, once you know your sequence on the ring, Strobe can essentially be ignored without much effort!!

As for the absence of anti-roll and a clip or lanyard... I am fond of clips AND lanyards, so am looking forward to Flavio getting in the SS crenenlated tailcap bezels (same as on Jet III - M) into which a lanyard can be threaded. I can live w/o the anti-roll - and the lanyard should help to some degree once it is attached. This tail bezel will also allow the RRT-2 to tailstand!

When you get right down to it, two of the biggest factors that make us enjoy a light are LOOKS and FEEL. The RRT-2 HAS BOTH OF THESE QUALITIES IN SPADES!!! And as for performance - it is no slouch...

So - for those of you who are holding off on this SUPERBLY made light which feels second to NONE in the hand..........don't hold off!! You are doing yourselves a great injustice as FLASHAHOLICS!! 

For you tactical guys out there - I'm a 14-year LEO who works day shift. However, I had to pull a night shift 2 weeks ago and carried my RRT-2 and used it on about 20 motor vehicle stops. Used an empty collapsible baton holster to carry it on my belt (carried the RRT-2 bezel up) which worked fine. (obviously would prefer bezel down for a permanent holster). The Raptor worked SUPERBLY as my duty light that evening. No problems whatsoever.

Get one! I really don't feel you will regret it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 25, 2009)

Point taken

:thumbsup:

Edit - refering to marinemaster


----------



## nekomane (Jul 25, 2009)

lightmyway said:


> Nekomane, I Just took the bezel off mine and it looks like figure #2, hope that helps.



Many thanks lightmyway :thumbsup:
Back to solving this puzzle then


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

One more thing, on a Sako or Tikka rifle they use a RED dot for the safety. I think one drop of a red color where the selector switch is would be helpful. What is mean is where the round selector marker is put just one drop of red color would make it really easy to see where you are at. If one day I get the light I will try it


----------



## elwood (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd like to remove the head on my RRT-1 but i have a question. How exactly are you guys getting the locking ring out? 

Are you guys just using brute force which breaks it? 

If you break it, do you have to put it back in? If you don't put it back in, does it affect the operation of the light or make the head loose?

It's extremely silly that they would not want us to access this part of the flashlight. How are we supposed to lube the threads and o-rings?!


----------



## LowFlux (Sep 14, 2009)

elwood said:


> I'd like to remove the head on my RRT-1 but i have a question. How exactly are you guys getting the locking ring out?
> 
> Are you guys just using brute force which breaks it?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, no one has gotten the head off a RRT-1. Everyone is talking about the RRT-2 in this thread; which does have a removable head.


----------



## nekomane (Sep 14, 2009)

Can't say about the RRT-1, but if it is the same as the RRT-2, brute force works.

The ring is very difficult to put back in (I still have not figured it out).

Even without the ring put in correctly, the light will work. Its just that if you keep loosening the head to focus, it will fall off at some point while the ring prevents this.


----------



## Lunarcorey (Aug 23, 2010)

RRT-2 is one of a great lights in the JETBeam series. Personally I think~


----------



## palomino77 (Dec 23, 2012)

I dropped my RRT-2 R2 yesterday and broke the lens, everything is perfect, can hardly see where it hit the concrete, but now i need a new lens, does any body know the exact size of the lens, or where i can get a replacement? my email is [email protected] , thanks


----------

